# Best place to purchase DWA animal



## Niallprenty567 (Nov 21, 2020)

Specifically interested in gaboon viper and death stalker scorpion. Native to Northern Ireland.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Niallprenty567 said:


> Specifically interested in gaboon viper and death stalker scorpion. Native to Northern Ireland.


Neither are native to Northern Ireland :2thumb:

Seriously though, it might be worth speaking to reptile dealers in NI to see if they can put you in contact with DWAA keepers. Otherwise you will have to look further afield. As most couriers won't touch such species (and legally DWAA inverts cannot be sent via Royal Mail) you may have to drive over to the mainland to find these.


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

The mainland UK is your best bet, and failing that, Hamm or Houten. The latter two aren't happening any time soon, though....


----------



## Niallprenty567 (Nov 21, 2020)

Ah just I’m looking for a good deal you see two reptile store near me have closed down since I got into the hobby both kept dead in store I’ve been quoted quite a high but probably reasonably price from an emerald green tree boa they’re not even the third of the price from America can’t get them shipped over here saw a gaboon viper on one American site for a hundred bucks out of stock unfortunately


----------



## GT2540 (Jan 31, 2012)

you should be able to ship from europe easy enough. I you trawl the old posts in the DWA section it may get you some contacts in your part of the world.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

You are aware, I hope, that you will need to be licensed to keep those specific species?
Have you explored whether it is viable to get a licence for these?


----------



## Niallprenty567 (Nov 21, 2020)

Yes but in my region Northern Ireland it requires vet checks and the specific species that you want to keep listed on application it’s only 80 quidd for me but I have to state whether I want to breed them and state that I’m not preform I any scientific experiments on them and that should only last for two years I’m not even sure I have the space as the inescapable room is very small a large “walk in closest really” and I’m not sure if I want to be in there if one were to bolt obviously I could handle outside of the extra levels of security on top of an escape proof locked maybe with cctv or a viewing hatch before entering the room I’ve been recommended two doors into a DWA room, just want to see what’s available. I’m still mailing over if this is right for me slowing expanding on an exotic pet collection for non DWA’s to keep myself busy just after purchasing a cobalt blue actually!


----------



## Niallprenty567 (Nov 21, 2020)

Might build a secondary stud boarded hall into the ****ing closet so there’s two locked doors between me and the DWA’s and their locked cages haha


----------



## Niallprenty567 (Nov 21, 2020)

It’s kinda contradictory cause a vet needs to check the enclosures and the space I’m hoping just to propose what my set ups gonna be and list the species before hand then it gets sent to a tribunal and they decide whether to issue me a licence or not


----------



## Niallprenty567 (Nov 21, 2020)

I may or may not have inquired about something I have little interest in a “tiger wandering spider” could be legal so far as I can tell all “wandering spiders” are illegal, not the Brazilian wandering spider did not look like in pic although that’s what’s google search threw up I was told if and when they would have it back in stock, it’s eh, blue, same seller did sell the “six eyed sand spider” and another which required you to be 18 to purchase as it is considered highly venomous but not DWA. This was all in a list of out of stock animals but I did email them about the tiger wandering spider as I was curious if it was the same as the infamous Brazilian wandering spider. Just told me he’d let me know if and when it was back in stock


----------



## Niallprenty567 (Nov 21, 2020)

Yeah the banana spider is just about the most deadly arachnid, eh, spider. The black widow apparently isn’t even considered deadly anymore with Morden medicine. Can be fatal especially to children quite aggressive too, this is why I like tarantulas as none of them can actually kill a human! Eh yeah there’s a channel on YouTube coyote peterson he films for animal planet or something he does a video on handling a black widow the closest he was allowed to get to the wandering spider was in a sealed box!


----------



## Niallprenty567 (Nov 21, 2020)

As then I’d be left with a DWA safe room DWA enclosures and no license and therefore no DWA’s hahaha...


----------



## Niallprenty567 (Nov 21, 2020)

Just listed as tiger wandering spider, out of stock, nothing about DWA, as I said they also sold highly venomous spiders which weren’t DWA but needed proof of being over the age of 18 to purchase? This is the Northern Ireland DWA act. Haven’t read it in full this is just a list of animals requiring a licence to keep, screenshot of the section on wandering spiders...


----------



## Niallprenty567 (Nov 21, 2020)

Here is the video actually https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=--JinobXWPk&t=20s


----------



## GT2540 (Jan 31, 2012)

Out of interest why a gaboon? and do you have any experience?

It's just a very large viper to start with


----------



## Niallprenty567 (Nov 21, 2020)

Em just took my interest always been interested in animals and have retaken an interest in the hobby of collecting exotic pets beautiful animal, eh not sure, what would you recommend? It is a large viper yes but not the largest venomous snake I considered housing. Eh I thought it was a good choice after a lot of thought famous last words hahaha not sure I would hope to raise from a young age I’m not sure what’s beginner and what’s advanced in DWA I’ve been re-education myself on this stuff especially venomous eh snakes and keeping them as pets? Over the last three months someone had recommended to me they could get me a DWA a some time ago I now have a link for the PDF download from the government of Northern Ireland, dunno? Eh yeah I suppose it could be the next step in the hobby for me? Someone had suggested just put down diamondback rattlesnake on my application but they require the exact specie you are intending to harbour you must have the licence before purchasing the animal as is stated on the government website which has the link for the application for the licence


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Niallprenty567 said:


> It’s kinda contradictory cause a vet needs to check the enclosures and the space I’m hoping just to propose what my set ups gonna be and list the species before hand then it gets sent to a tribunal and they decide whether to issue me a licence or not


Thats how the DWAA works im afraid.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Niallprenty567 said:


> Em just took my interest always been interested in animals and have retaken an interest in the hobby of collecting exotic pets beautiful animal, eh not sure, what would you recommend? It is a large viper yes but not the largest venomous snake I considered housing. Eh I thought it was a good choice after a lot of thought famous last words hahaha not sure I would hope to raise from a young age I’m not sure what’s beginner and what’s advanced in DWA I’ve been re-education myself on this stuff especially venomous eh snakes and keeping them as pets? Over the last three months someone had recommended to me they could get me a DWA a some time ago I now have a link for the PDF download from the government of Northern Ireland, dunno? Eh yeah I suppose it could be the next step in the hobby for me? Someone had suggested just put down diamondback rattlesnake on my application but they require the exact specie you are intending to harbour you must have the licence before purchasing the animal as is stated on the government website which has the link for the application for the licence


It seems to me that you have absolutely no idea about how the DWAA works or what is involved. 
I get the impression you just want to keep something dangerous but don't actually understand what's involved.
If the licence fee is just £80 that's a bargain. But you will also have to pay the vets fees, you will need a substantial public liability insurance policy, and will have a lot of costs to provide the secure housing needed. Do you own your home or do you rent? If renting you also need your landlords written consent.
What experience do you have in keeping snakes and inverts?


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Niallprenty567 said:


> Just listed as tiger wandering spider, out of stock, nothing about DWA, as I said they also sold highly venomous spiders which weren’t DWA but needed proof of being over the age of 18 to purchase? This is the Northern Ireland DWA act. Haven’t read it in full this is just a list of animals requiring a licence to keep, screenshot of the section on wandering spiders...


I'm sorry but this post simply proves you have literally no knowledge about these animals and simply want something "dangerous".
The tiger wandering spider is Linotheles fallax, and is not a Schedule 1 species. The prohibited species is Phoenutria spp.
Please, give up this fantasy.


----------



## Niallprenty567 (Nov 21, 2020)

Seriously? I don’t read books just googled tiger wander spider and Brazilian wandering spider came up I’ve been watching videos of them on YouTube I’ve seen yellow “wandering spiders” and grey “wandering spiders”? You know the one that night crawl out of your bananas from Tesco’s obviously not not much, eh possibly yeah insurance isn’t much more than a tv licence but I’ve been recommend to get a higher premium which would cover me up to one million in damages and been given the name of the vet that will be doing the inspection lol nothing ventured nothing gained I suppose if I do get bitten and survive well


----------



## Niallprenty567 (Nov 21, 2020)

No I haven’t done much research on the laws regarding keeping these animals a bit in husbandry maybe I should probably be reading more my head hurts a lot apparently you can keep a venomous insect in a tub so long as it is on a locked room or cabinet but that was the Scottish DWA actually


----------



## Niallprenty567 (Nov 21, 2020)

Almost did a course in tech on it actually applied too late but it wasn’t specifically management of DWAs but did include that no I was only made aware of the wandering spider 2015 through tabloid Maxine articles on the internet or something horror stories of deadly spiders crawling out of peoples bananas they’d bought at supermarkets


----------



## GT2540 (Jan 31, 2012)

Niallprenty567 said:


> It is a large viper yes but not the largest venomous snake I considered housing. Eh I thought it was a good choice after a lot of thought famous last words hahaha not sure I would hope to raise from a young age I’m not sure what’s beginner and what’s advanced in DWA the licence


A large Gaboon can be a handful to say the least. Most of the time they're very placid but once in a while they go into puff adder mode and this a sight to behold. A 6' Gaboon launching itself at you gets most of itself off the floor. There is little you can do but move out of its way. So you need enough space to do this. The bite from one is a serious matter and is often not survivable regardless of medical help. I have heard the bite described as liquid fire running through your body. They're one of the heaviest venomous snakes in the world. So not sure what could be bigger that you're interested in?

As a general rule the bigger it is the harder it is to handle. I don't keep certain snakes because I don't have the space to handle them.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Niallprenty567 said:


> No I haven’t done much research on the laws regarding keeping these animals a bit in husbandry maybe I should probably be reading more my head hurts a lot apparently you can keep a venomous insect in a tub so long as it is on a locked room or cabinet but that was the Scottish DWA actually


Have you kept any exotic animal previously?
Scotland does not have a different law, its the same as in England, Wales and NI. The difficulty is that every local authority has its own interpretation of what is needed.


----------



## Niallprenty567 (Nov 21, 2020)

Yes just three snakes and tarantula as a child eh two corn snakes and a ball python, never hissed at never bitten joy to handle one corn snake was a morph as a child all have sadly perished. Currently raising a red tail boa from a juvenile she is maybe three and a held or four feet long joy to handle too, the guy in the shop wiggled his finger at her at which she hissed and stuck I always thought them too large to keep as a child, beautiful set of backwards facing teeth I saw that day too I don’t think I could get her to show me them now without restraining her. Eh I was a bit pessimistic about this he said I may get bitten once or twice she has stuck towards me once hissed once struck at my arm with out actually biting and struck at something I was holding. Eh yeah I was playing with her in my hand if I cover her face sometimes she will become very placid and sit without crawling in between in fingers, anyway she hissed at me when her head got caught in between my fingers I did this purposely I know they not mammals Ollie dog sort just to see how responsive she was to me doing this stopped immediately and will not do it again as it would be only my fault it that lead to her biting me.. yes and I currently have four spidering tarantulas one is handlable the other two are too fast and run straight off my hand at which point I have to catch them. Only happened twice while I attempted to handle one of the two P. Regalis and when rehousing. Eh the T. apophysis was handleable has become a bit skittish doesn’t scavenge larger insects well it’ll be another week before my local pet shop gets pinhead in and may have become irritated at me shoving a dead locust at it with tweezers don’t actually have a photo of the other two these are their temporary enclosures waiting on a blue cobalt also interested in a blue gooty.. I did stop handling my Mexican red knee when I was a kid after a while just cause she was venomous she would flick hairs at me when I motioned her back side onto my hand never bit either and this is my snake? Eh looking at an emerald greed tree boa too.. possibly even a breeding pair of the booths as the site no longer sells spiderlings which isn’t cheap let me tell you that sub adults


----------



## Niallprenty567 (Nov 21, 2020)

GT2540 said:


> Niallprenty567 said:
> 
> 
> > It is a large viper yes but not the largest venomous snake I considered housing. Eh I thought it was a good choice after a lot of thought famous last words hahaha not sure I would hope to raise from a young age I’m not sure what’s beginner and what’s advanced in DWA the licence
> ...


A king cobra none the less, eh from some reading I’ve been doing cause I was discussing this with my self about a king cobras intelligence and it rather staring down a treat with its king body that wasting venom apparently 98%of rattle snake bites in the United States are survivable should I look into one of those? I might need to contact some hospitals so they would have antivenin or anti-venom on standby?? I’m not sure with the insurance and that I know it comes in vials and I know the price of the vials and a sufficient amount of it if for say a black mamba within 20 minutes and I’ve heard you can loose the ability to walk after ten with that particular species would cost well over 20000 pound Sterling have been reading some other posts I know it’s perishable so **** knows how the hospital is going to afford to keep that but rattle snakes are native to the USA? I do recall reading just a day ago for the life of me I can’t remember the species that death might take up to 48hours after envenomation? Yes they have a strike speed of over 200 mph, apparently faster that a human eye can see 🙂 I’m not entirely sure how the bites from rattle snakes happen possibly from trending on one or disturbing one while jogging or something? Yes I will have to have a good hard think of it there’s not much on DWA, let alone British or european sites selling them but I am also interested in centipedes for a little display of non-DWAs in my living room, I very nearly purchased a smaller species, they were selling babies actually which was apparently good for beginners not sure might just **** it and get Darwin’s giant centipede of which I can only find “XL” specimens those are were only a few cmon long


----------



## GT2540 (Jan 31, 2012)

Niallprenty567 said:


> A king cobra none the less, eh from some reading I’ve been doing cause I was discussing this with my self about a king cobras intelligence and it rather staring down a treat with its king body that wasting venom apparently 98%of rattle snake bites in the United States are survivable should I look into one of those? I might need to contact some hospitals so they would have antivenin or anti-venom on standby?? I’m not sure with the insurance and that I know it comes in vials and I know the price of the vials and a sufficient amount of it if for say a black mamba within 20 minutes and I’ve heard you can loose the ability to walk after ten with that particular species would cost well over 20000 pound Sterling have been reading some other posts I know it’s perishable so **** knows how the hospital is going to afford to keep that but rattle snakes are native to the USA? I do recall reading just a day ago for the life of me I can’t remember the species that death might take up to 48hours after envenomation? Yes they have a strike speed of over 200 mph, apparently faster that a human eye can see 🙂 I’m not entirely sure how the bites from rattle snakes happen possibly from trending on one or disturbing one while jogging or something? Yes I will have to have a good hard think of it there’s not much on DWA, let alone British or european sites selling them but I am also interested in centipedes for a little display of non-DWAs in my living room, I very nearly purchased a smaller species, they were selling babies actually which was apparently good for beginners not sure might just **** it and get Darwin’s giant centipede of which I can only find “XL” specimens those are were only a few cmon long


I really think you need far more experience or you're going to have an accident that will change/end your life

Hospitals won't keep anti-venom for you. The survival rate depends a lot on the experience of the hospital you go to. If you're in America and get bit by a native snake the probability is that they will have experience or at the worst be able to quickly contact someone who does. This will not be the case in the UK.

Viper's bite at around 7 meters per second, you can see it, you just can't move quick enough. 

I don't have much experience of King's, may be half a dozen specimens. They all seemed willing to bite if the opportunity presented itself. And I would say this for the majority of venomous snakes.


----------



## Niallprenty567 (Nov 21, 2020)

GT2540 said:


> Niallprenty567 said:
> 
> 
> > A king cobra none the less, eh from some reading I’ve been doing cause I was discussing this with my self about a king cobras intelligence and it rather staring down a treat with its king body that wasting venom apparently 98%of rattle snake bites in the United States are survivable should I look into one of those? I might need to contact some hospitals so they would have antivenin or anti-venom on standby?? I’m not sure with the insurance and that I know it comes in vials and I know the price of the vials and a sufficient amount of it if for say a black mamba within 20 minutes and I’ve heard you can loose the ability to walk after ten with that particular species would cost well over 20000 pound Sterling have been reading some other posts I know it’s perishable so **** knows how the hospital is going to afford to keep that but rattle snakes are native to the USA? I do recall reading just a day ago for the life of me I can’t remember the species that death might take up to 48hours after envenomation? Yes they have a strike speed of over 200 mph, apparently faster that a human eye can see 🙂 I’m not entirely sure how the bites from rattle snakes happen possibly from trending on one or disturbing one while jogging or something? Yes I will have to have a good hard think of it there’s not much on DWA, let alone British or european sites selling them but I am also interested in centipedes for a little display of non-DWAs in my living room, I very nearly purchased a smaller species, they were selling babies actually which was apparently good for beginners not sure might just **** it and get Darwin’s giant centipede of which I can only find “XL” specimens those are were only a few cmon long
> ...


Oh no this behaviour of wild snakes hahah, plus I don’t think I could afford to feed them all those lovely ball pythons I kept as pets cause you know they’re snake eaters? Jesus man yeah I wanted to work in a zoo or something when I was younger no interest in live big cats recently found out about the serval a few years ago apparently you need licences for them now didnt seem like something too dangerous to be keeping about my mums house the lynx is beautiful too could still do you a lot of damage there’s a problem in america actually with big cats and the pet trade eh yeah I’ve suffered some mental health problems even better and a bit of hardship maybe I’m doing this for therapy to you know rehabilitate my self if all goes well I’m sure I’ll feel a lot better about myself haven’t stayed in education or held down even a part time job if this even happens? I’ll need to ring the hospital after I speak to the vet maybe he can shed some light on the matter I’ve seen some smaller vipers? Quoted an affordable price on a gaboon and a reputable English site doesn't yet stock venomous snakes but has asked me to email them when I get a licence about invertebrates and stated they can send via currier I might go to the library and print off the form now actually 🙂 so I’ll keep you posted and you can all laugh at any hospital pictures sure haha


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

ian14 said:


> It seems to me that you have absolutely no idea about how the DWAA works or what is involved.
> I get the impression you just want to keep something dangerous but don't actually understand what's involved.
> If the licence fee is just £80 that's a bargain. But you will also have to pay the vets fees, you will need a substantial public liability insurance policy, and will have a lot of costs to provide the secure housing needed. Do you own your home or do you rent? If renting you also need your landlords written consent.
> What experience do you have in keeping snakes and inverts?



I had a PM from the OP asking me if I'd source him a Gab & ship it over.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

ViperLover said:


> I had a PM from the OP asking me if I'd source him a Gab & ship it over.
> 
> image


Me too.


----------



## GT2540 (Jan 31, 2012)

Niallprenty567 said:


> Oh no this behaviour of wild snakes hahah, plus I don’t think I could afford to feed them all those lovely ball pythons I kept as pets cause you know they’re snake eaters? Jesus man yeah I wanted to work in a zoo or something when I was younger no interest in live big cats recently found out about the serval a few years ago apparently you need licences for them now didnt seem like something too dangerous to be keeping about my mums house the lynx is beautiful too could still do you a lot of damage there’s a problem in america actually with big cats and the pet trade eh yeah I’ve suffered some mental health problems even better and a bit of hardship maybe I’m doing this for therapy to you know rehabilitate my self if all goes well I’m sure I’ll feel a lot better about myself haven’t stayed in education or held down even a part time job if this even happens? I’ll need to ring the hospital after I speak to the vet maybe he can shed some light on the matter I’ve seen some smaller vipers? Quoted an affordable price on a gaboon and a reputable English site doesn't yet stock venomous snakes but has asked me to email them when I get a licence about invertebrates and stated they can send via currier I might go to the library and print off the form now actually 🙂 so I’ll keep you posted and you can all laugh at any hospital pictures sure haha


I hope that whatever you choose works for you and life treats you with kindness. I would recommend not keeping venomous snakes until you're at a level of experience that is required to keep them safely.


----------



## Niallprenty567 (Nov 21, 2020)

Anyone ever been envenomated?


----------



## Stu II (May 22, 2008)

Niallprenty567 said:


> Anyone ever been envenomated?


After almost 20 years of keeping venomous inverts and 5 years of working in the venom industry, I've only ever been envenomed twice; once by _Vespula vulgaris_ and once by an unidentified _Bombus_ sp. Neither is an experience I am keen to repeat, but I'll carry on taking my chances.


----------



## Niallprenty567 (Nov 21, 2020)

First handling (of the smaller of the two) Indian ornamental tarantulas went so very well blue cobalt arriving to tomorrow, they are indexed and cohabiting. Both have eaten well, needed a specimen cup just to get it back in the enclosure though. **** they are fast. They’d rather run that fight you see my other spiderling the pink foot will literally walk off my hand into his temporary enslosure I had to get this one in a specimen cup then he jumped right back in with his buddy no problem chatting to some people about needing death stalkers


----------



## Niallprenty567 (Nov 21, 2020)

Sorry swore again


----------

